# Snow Day!



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Some pics of my goats enjoying the snow (NOT!). We've got about 3-4 inches on the ground now with more coming down. Some drifts are close to a foot deep. The first several pics were taken yesterday afternoon and the rest were taken this morning.

And yes I made them go out in the snow to eat their alfalfa pellets  

More pics coming in the second post.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice set-up and nice goats!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

soo cute! the goats don't look impressed, but that brown cow is REALLY not impressed. lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> soo cute! the goats don't look impressed, but that brown cow is REALLY not impressed. lol


:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:

Nice pictures  Love the cows ! Your goats are adorable , but seriously , don't you think they would be happier with snow boots :scratch:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

More pics!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

lol they probably would be happier with snow boots. They weren't too impressed when their feeder started filling back up with snow!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They sure don't look happy bout all that snow! My guys haven't had any real snow yet.. I love it when the spring babies see snow for the first time lol! 

ROFL Laura!! :ROFL: should I get Baby Hal some snow boots?? :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Your Saanans blend in  :laugh: it's their camouflage! TeeHee!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They aren't happy about it and man, it is making me cold just looking at the pics, but is very beautiful, LOL


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Lol yes the Saanens do blend in! Although you can really tell how _dirty_ a few of them are! My poor Nubian must have thought if she stayed out in the snow long enough she would match the Saanens. They definitely don't like it, I've seen a few of them walk out to get a drink of water then they go right back in the shed. Unfortunately for them it is supposed to stay below freezing for the next 5 days so the snow isn't going to be gone any time soon. Tomorrow mornings low is 6 degrees with a windchill below zero :shock: Poor goaties will have to huddle up and stay warm. Highs are only going to be in the 20's and low 30's the rest of the week.


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

Brrrrr! Haha, little cow says, "Mooooooo've over!":-D


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

ptgoats45 said:


> Highs are only going to be in the 20's and low 30's the rest of the week.


I'll trade you! We were -15 last night and the night before - temp, not windchill. I don't know what the windchill was, and I don't want to know. We made it to 5 today, I think - hey, at least it's a positive number! :laugh: I don't think we are even supposed to be above 10 degrees for the next week. The wind finally stopped for a couple of days, but is supposed to be back on Monday. All I've done for 4 or 5 days running is thaw out waterer's and feed critters. The worst part is that winter hasn't even arrived yet! :sigh:


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

ptgoats45 said:


> More pics!


Where do you live? Brr!

We got our first significant snow earlier this week and my goats are not impressed. On the front range we didn't get much. And if we did the temps were awful. Here in Gunnison we have about 7 inches of snow at the range and subzero teen temperatures to go with it. I don't think they like it here anymore. I think they want summer with all of the grass they can eat on 150 acres!

The other goats that are used to this look at my goats oddly lol yes, I have cashmere goats that don't like the cold lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

GoatCrazy said:


> I'll trade you! We were -15 last night and the night before - temp, not windchill. I don't know what the windchill was, and I don't want to know. We made it to 5 today, I think - hey, at least it's a positive number! :laugh: I don't think we are even supposed to be above 10 degrees for the next week. The wind finally stopped for a couple of days, but is supposed to be back on Monday. All I've done for 4 or 5 days running is thaw out waterer's and feed critters. The worst part is that winter hasn't even arrived yet! :sigh:


OMG ! That is chilly , bone freakin cold :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We have a wind chill of -15 right now


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I am in north east Oklahoma. We don't usually have snow this early in the season and definitely not these cold temps. Oklahoma is so ill prepared for the weather too, they showed some of the roads on the news and they are in horrible shape. The road crews around here just don't know what to do when it snows. GoatCrazy: you can keep your Wyoming weather  lol I like the snow but it does make life more difficult and the poor goats don't get to wander around as much as they usually do.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Well, darn! Can't blame a girl for trying!  :snowlaugh:


----------



## kbrenton92 (Oct 7, 2013)

Dang!! The lowest today is suppose to be in the low 40s and I thought that was cold! Your poor goaties!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

ptgoats45 said:


> Oklahoma is so ill prepared for the weather too, they showed some of the roads on the news and they are in horrible shape. The road crews around here just don't know what to do when it snows.


It's nearly impossible to prepare for something that so rarely shows up. I don't know what your humidity levels are, but if they are even moderate that takes care of salting the roads to control ice because of the corrosion to vehicles. It's a difficult situation. Hopefully everyone will take it easy and nobody will get hurt.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes, it is hard to be prepared when they aren't used to it, although aside from last winter we've been having quite a little snow lately so maybe they will start getting better at knowing what to do. It is really rare to have snow the first part of December and usually it is just a light dusting and the ground doesn't freeze so the snow doesn't stick to the roads, but this time it did. We do have a lot of humidity here and that doesn't help. The worst thing is people go out to go to work and try to drive like the roads are just fine then end up in the ditch or in a wreck. I always thought it would be a good idea to send their road crews and have them trained in a state that does have a winter. Give them some more real life experience. 

They're calling for another inch to two inches again tonight too... What we have now hasn't completely melted yet so that will make things more dangerous to have that packed down slick ice/snow on the bottom and put more snow on top.


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow how beautiful! Could use the goats in snow as a xmas card!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice ptgoats! Love the pic with the llama looking at you like, "..and you want me to come _out there?!_"


----------

